# How do you feel about Pre-Sales?



## kev mac (23/9/15)

*After a month and a half wait I got word that my DNA 200 by Hcigar will finally ship tomorrow. I had done pre-sales previously but only for 20 bucks and waited over 2 months for a goblin mini.That said I got a great price on my DNA mod ($125.00,it's up to $170.00 now) but one always wonders if someone will take the money and run. We've all heard the horror stories. This got me thinking, where else but in the vapeing world would one even be asked to pay for a product before the retailer even has the item? Many of my forum mates probably think a person's nuts to do this, but my gear addiction just gets the best of me at times.*


----------



## johan (23/9/15)

kev mac said:


> *After a month and a half wait I got word that my DNA 200 by Hcigar will finally ship tomorrow. I had done pre-sales previously but only for 20 bucks and waited over 2 months for a goblin mini.That said I got a great price on my DNA mod ($125.00,it's up to $170.00 now) but one always wonders if someone will take the money and run. We've all heard the horror stories. This got me thinking, where else but in the vapeing world would one even be asked to pay for a product before the retailer even has the item? Many of my forum mates probably think a person's nuts to do this, but my gear addiction just gets the best of me at times.*



Leaving the potential 'scammers' out of the equation, I have no problem with pre-sales, as long as the manufacturer/vendor is transparent. They don't need to borrow money to fund material- and manufacturing costs, and you benefit on a discounted price.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/15)

Lol, that is no lie - the gear addiction. Our local vendors nowadays only do pre-orders once they are sure the items have landed on our shores. Otherwise all sorts of delays get the customers all upset. I only use reputable vendors for pre-orders.


----------



## ET (23/9/15)

Have no problem with pre-orders at all. Just be sure not to cry like a little girl if it gets delayed a week or two


----------



## zadiac (23/9/15)

From what I've seen, a lot of pre-orders take so long that by the time they ship, you can already order the product online. I prefer to wait. I don't mind. I just don't trust pre-orders. That's just me I guess.


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

johan said:


> Leaving the potential 'scammers' out of the equation, I have no problem with pre-sales, as long as the manufacturer/vendor is transparent. They don't need to borrow money to fund material- and manufacturing costs, and you benefit on a discounted price.


@johan that's a reasonable assessment but why not just a deposit to keep your space in line?Gearbest has a policy of not charging your account til the item ships that I find quite reasonable. That said one should only partake in pre-sales w/ reputable vendors preferably w/ PayPal. I probably will take part in presales again, I just find it interesting in this practice unique to the vapeing community.


----------



## kev mac (23/9/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, that is no lie - the gear addiction. Our local vendors nowadays only do pre-orders once they are sure the items have landed on our shores. Otherwise all sorts of delays get the customers all upset. I only use reputable vendors for pre-orders.


That's a reasonable policy @Andre ,it's just that one hears all kind of horror tales on line. There was a big blog on E.C.F. about Hcigar setting a required price for the DNA mod and the ramifications for non compliance. This after I sent the discounted payment, however it turned out good.


----------



## johan (24/9/15)

kev mac said:


> @johan that's a reasonable assessment but why not just a deposit to keep your space in line?Gearbest has a policy of not charging your account til the item ships that I find quite reasonable. That said one should only partake in pre-sales w/ reputable vendors preferably w/ PayPal. I probably will take part in presales again, I just find it interesting in this practice unique to the vapeing community.



I don't know, but assume its a number crunch thing and will vary from company to company - pre-sales make the accounting book look very good .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

